# General > Motoring >  wanted

## scrapman

campervan for use for 7 days this month willing to pay and put fully  comp insurance on it due to a family problem and needed to change plans  last minute.
please contact 01847839054 or email boco-6718@btconnect.com

----------


## scrapman

Needed ASAP thanks

----------

